# It would be nice to get some feed back.



## IMediaStudiosGroup (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Guys 

Cool community you have here. We just finished creating a photographers website. It would be nice to get some feed back. Personally I hate the music but that is not something we can change. Here is the link

www.imediastudios.com/adam


----------



## John22 (Oct 30, 2005)

Very slick navigation and feel! music is a bit annoying indeed.

One point is that you cant flip-browse the full picture.  I can see why you used the popup windows for not messing up the layout. Maybe you can make a full-in-frame-zoomed-out preview inthe flash or add next/prev buttons in the popup.

But respect for the flash coding :hail:


----------



## nbarreto (Nov 7, 2005)

Jesus Christ !! Great looks and great photos !


Congratulations.

NBarreto @ http://photodigest.blogspot.com


----------

